# Mini Wall/Back of TV Mount



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

I bought a 24 inch Vizio HDTV and a mini to use in some various rooms around the house. I didn't buy the wall mount kit but have the Slide remote and bluetooth usb adapter. The screw slots on the back of the mini do not align with the tv vesa threads. I guess I could use one, but I tried some small heavy duty velcro on the four pads and pressed it against the back of the tv. It ventilates above at the top, so I don't anticipate overheating. The mini appears to have enough ventilation in it's case too.

Should I consider getting the mounting kit? How does this attach to the tv? There is no documentation at the website.

The velcro seems like it is doing a fine job and the cabling is clean. The TV is very light and ideal for moving it to various rooms as needed.



















Thanks,
Filo.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

This setup looks just fine to me. Just be careful not to have the back of the TV (the top of the Mini) pressed right up against the wall so the Mini has room for ventilation.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

looks like you've got it handled! the official bracket is plastic and doesn't look super sturdy. (there was one report on here back in the day about someone snapping one when trying to hang the mini on it) As long as the velcro you used is strong enough...


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks. The velcro is strong and I don't see the TV being less than 6-8 from a wall. This is a nice little portable 1080p TV that I can move nearly anywhere in my house - except the throne room


----------



## mpaquette (Aug 1, 2005)

How do you get the remote to work in this setup? I'm considering doing this with my bedroom TV but wasn't sure how to handle the remote.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

mpaquette said:


> How do you get the remote to work in this setup? I'm considering doing this with my bedroom TV but wasn't sure how to handle the remote.


The OP is using the Slide remote w/dongle, which doesn't need line of sight (you can see the USB dongle next to the Mini in the 2nd pic).

But sometimes the regular remote works fine if the IR can bounce off the wall behind the TV/Mini and hit the IR sensor.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> TBut sometimes the regular remote works fine if the IR can bounce off the wall behind the TV/Mini and hit the IR sensor.


It does. I have a Mini mounted on the wall behind a TV and the remote works normally. Both the TV and Mini are mounted high (near the ceiling) in a corner of my bedroom.

In my kitchen I have a free standing cabinet under a wall mounted TV and I mounted the Mini on the back of the cabinet. This arrangement doesn't work quite as well as the one in the bedroom -- but it works well enough that I'm satisfied with the set up.


----------



## Begather (Jun 10, 2015)

filovirus said:


> I bought a 24 inch Vizio HDTV and a mini to use in some various rooms around the house. I didn't buy the wall mount kit but have the Slide remote and bluetooth usb adapter. The screw slots on the back of the mini do not align with the tv vesa threads. I guess I could use one, but I tried some small heavy duty velcro on the four pads and pressed it against the back of the tv. It ventilates above at the top, so I don't anticipate overheating. The mini appears to have enough ventilation in it's case too.
> 
> Should I consider getting the mounting kit? How does this attach to the tv? There is no documentation at the website.
> 
> ...


What is the best TV Wall Mount? I need to buy one because i have recently changed my house and forgot to take tv mount with me and now i am looking to buy a new one for 50 inch LED. What will you suggest me?


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

Begather said:


> What is the best TV Wall Mount? I need to buy one because i have recently changed my house and forgot to take tv mount with me and now i am looking to buy a new one for 50 inch LED. What will you suggest me?


https://www.hvtvmounts.com/


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

Begather said:


> What is the best TV Wall Mount? I need to buy one because i have recently changed my house and forgot to take tv mount with me and now i am looking to buy a new one for 50 inch LED. What will you suggest me?


Sounds like you're looking for a TV wall mount and not a Mini Wall mount which is what the OP was about.

For a 50" LED, it's not really hyper critical to get a 'great' wall mount. I'd look on amazon for anything that's > 4Star rating.

This one works great on the 32" in my bedroom https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QOQU95K/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and it's $12 and goes up to a 55" TV. It will hold a 50" LED TV easily

I use this guy https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001TIG36C/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 for my 65" Plasma TV (85lbs) and it goes for $23

The biggest thing is finding what VESA Mounting sizing of your TV is and make sure the TV Mount supports that size. Also I'd make sure that you use a Stud finder and have two screws (one top one bottom) going into a stud. The other can be going into the drywall w/ a drywall anchor.

The bracket you mount to the wall doesn't necessarily need to be 100% centered as long as you can slide the mounts connected to the back of the TV enough to center the TV where you want it.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

I got a role of large Velcro at Home Depot, it comes in handy for all kinds of things. For my Dad's room who lives with me, His TV is mounted up high in the corner of the room. So I have his TIVO Velcro to the back of his TV with some other devices like a ROKU also Velcro. Just don't put your devices over the top of the TV vents. The ROKU and the Tivo Mini are using RF or Bluetooth or whatever, NOT IR which allows them to work out of line of site with the remote. I have power outlet up high behind the TV also, and Ethernet. So I have no dangling wires. In fact no dangling wires on any of my 3 TV's that are mounted to the wall.

All the TV mounts allow me to pull the TV away from the wall and turn it left or right. It makes it easier to get behind for the times I need to do that. You can get mounts that put the TV right up against the wall, but I find it hard to access. You have to pull the bottom away from the wall carefully. Sometimes the plugs won't fit in as they would be pushed up against the wall, so you need 90 degree plugs. At work, I mounted of a HDTV so it was nice as flush. It takes a really long Philips screwdriver to loosen or tighten the locking brackets. It was a hassle to plug in the different cables and power, while at home it's a snap as I can pull the TV's out away from the wall and turn them to gain access and when done, push back into place. 

There are so many TV mounts for just about anything you can think of. If you can't mount to the wall, maybe a ceiling mount is a option. Need one to angle down. Maybe a powered mount that's remote control to pop out or turn or whatever. The choices and price range is huge. The one I got for my 50" Panasonic Plasma for my bedroom which is a heavy TV, I got the mount from Monoprice.com. Again, it's one I can pull the TV away from the wall and turn. It wasn't all that much money.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

So...anybody know where I can find one of the discontinued "official" mini-mounts? I have one and it works great. I'm tired of replacing the velcro on the other wall-mounted TV. Haven't seen one on the 'bay lately.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Or, such as this? Highly rated.

Amazon.com: Universal Streaming Device Mount Holds Media Devices Up to 3lbs Securely Behind Flat Screen TVs - Compatible with Apple TV, Roku, Amazon Fire TV, TiVo Mini, and More - ECHO-SDMU: Home Audio & Theater


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks, i'll give it a shot!


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

buckyswider said:


> So...anybody know where I can find one of the discontinued "official" mini-mounts? I have one and it works great. I'm tired of replacing the velcro on the other wall-mounted TV. Haven't seen one on the 'bay lately.


I think Velcro works great. I go to Home Depot and buy a long 2" wide role of the stuff and then cut to the length I need. I can use it on a number of things. I went and got a couple of them device mounts. One was for a Roku and the other a Apple TV3, and in the end I went back to the Velcro.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

+1 For Velcro. We use it all the time.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I just dug through my collection of screws and found one that fit into the VESA screw hole on the back of the TV. Then I just hung the mini from that one screw. It's so light and the TV never moves so that seems to be plenty sufficient.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

MacGyver!


----------

